# rice said he feels a trade is coming



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope he is right. i just hope the players involved are either theo,ruben or dixon. maybe throw in blake or jack if its a good trade.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> I hope he is right. i just hope the players involved are either theo,ruben or dixon. maybe throw in blake or jack if its a good trade.


well, supposidely there are a couple players out there who are on the market, although I think IF Portland makes a trade, it won't be for one of those guys. It'll "ruin" the youth movement (which is funny, because it's not like the younger players will all the sudden stop playing if they trade for a Paul Pierce/Vince Carter type player (not that I suspect that'll happen)).


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> well, supposidely there are a couple players out there who are on the market, although I think IF Portland makes a trade, it won't be for one of those guys. It'll "ruin" the youth movement (which is funny, because it's not like the younger players will all the sudden stop playing if they trade for a Paul Pierce/Vince Carter type player (not that I suspect that'll happen)).


if paul pierce came to portland, i think we would see an imediate change. a lineup of telfair,pierce,webster/miles,zach and pryz would be awsome. takes a ton of pressure off of zach and miles by making miles a 3rd option instead of the 2nd, and gives us a good 2 man game with zach and pierce. also opens the lane for telfair and pryz for dumpoffs. i think we become at least 8th seed with this trade, and with a few moves we could be a 4th or 5th seed, while still keeping a young team intact with cheap contracts.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Trade Jack while his value is high, keep Steve Blake! Blake is a true PG who knows how to run the offense, and only shoots within the offense...and pretty good at that.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Trade everyone, this team sure isn't gettin it done!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tradetheo said:


> if paul pierce came to portland, i think we would see an imediate change. a lineup of telfair,pierce,webster/miles,zach and pryz would be awsome. takes a ton of pressure off of zach and miles by making miles a 3rd option instead of the 2nd, and gives us a good 2 man game with zach and pierce. also opens the lane for telfair and pryz for dumpoffs. i think we become at least 8th seed with this trade, and with a few moves we could be a 4th or 5th seed, while still keeping a young team intact with cheap contracts.


IF Pierce came to Portland, we wouldn't have Miles anymore, no way no how. 

And it's debatable if we'd still have Telfair, although I think the team would stand firm on him vs Jack.

They need to have a player who can not only create his own shots (Darius kind of can) but make them (darius can't).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Move Theo if you can get ANYTHING of value (shorter contract(s), draft pick(s), and/or a better player).

Seriously consider trading Joel if you can get decent value. I really like him as a player, and if we had the player he is now when we had Damon/Bonzi/Rasheed he would've been great... he is better at what Dale Davis did. Losing Joel would almost certainly make us worse this year and next, but since we probably can't keep him (and I don't think that his quotes to date are binding, unfortunately) if we can get value for him I say we do it.

I doubt we can get anything for any of our movable swing men (Outlaw/Monia/Patterson). In the case of the young guys, I don't see us getting enough to give up on them, and in the case of Ruben I think we'd have to give up value to get rid of him, and simply waiving him might be better than doing that.

This team is *done* this year, and probably done next year, too. Moving pieces that have value that either (a) are too old to help us in 3 or 4 years or (b) are unlikely to be retained at that period is the best way to go IMO.

Don't trade our best players, with the possible exception of Joel; hang onto Zach, Darius, Telfair and probably Viktor. Replace the GM. Cross our fingers in the next two lotteries (especially in '07). Hope for the best.

Ed O.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Rice always thinks a trade is coming. I say don't make a trade... deal with the short term pain... wait to add pieces until we are closer to being able to strike. I admit we are not put together right to win.. but I think it is pretty useless to try to win another 10 games and still not make the playoffs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im a huge mike rice fan, but when has he ever been on the ball on whether or not a trade will happen?

It's not like he's hinted at trades in the past, and then they happened. He's probably just trying to strum up interest in the "chat rooms".


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Paxil said:


> Rice always thinks a trade is coming. I say don't make a trade... deal with the short term pain... wait to add pieces until we are closer to being able to strike. I admit we are not put together right to win.. but I think it is pretty useless to try to win another 10 games and still not make the playoffs.


Most sense I've heard so far and exactly what we'll probably do.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

rubin will be traded and rice has been more reliable than quick or cannedham

we need another pf theo would be nice to move too


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> rubin will be traded and rice has been more reliable than quick or cannedham
> 
> we need another pf theo would be nice to move too


Well that's true, I wouldn't be to surprise if Ruben is traded maybe with a filler, but other than that I doubt we'll do anything.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think the organization is targeting Vladamir Radmanovic...

#1 A Nash Quote was recntly circulaed saying Nash "Idealy we would trade a SF for a sharp shooting SF

#2 On CSMN Barrett asked Rice who the last player Portland received from Seattle was

#3 Tonight Rice and Barrett discussed Radmans Trade/contract situation fairly thouroughly 

#4 Vladamir e-Signed in Seattle on September 21st so can't be traded until December 21st

#5 Vlad is a Sharp Shooting PF with no place on Seattle, and is on the block


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I think the organization is targeting Vladamir Radmanovic...
> 
> #1 A Nash Quote was recntly circulaed saying Nash "Idealy we would trade a SF for a sharp shooting SF
> 
> ...


You're not suggesting Seattle is going to take Ruben are you? I doubt you are and know they wouldn't take him after the history they had with him. Maybe a three way deal or did you mean a different SF? If we are going to trade a SF such as Ruben I'd rather get a PF or SG. Preferably a PF.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

theo and ruben to the pacers for croshere and artest and a filler on either side. maybe we throw in a 1st round pick. gives the pacers some defensive guys, and gets rid of croshere who never panned out after getting the larry bird seal of approval and they get rid of artest. for us it gives us a guy who can shoot in croshere but is streaky and artest, who is all world on defense and not a bad shooter himself. but it would kind of take away from our good guy attempt, but would make us alot tougher defensively with him and joel. artest is a weird guy who is dumb sometimes, but he plays his arss off night in night out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> You're not suggesting Seattle is going to take Ruben are you? I doubt you are and know they wouldn't take him after the history they had with him. Maybe a three way deal or did you mean a different SF? If we are going to trade a SF such as Ruben I'd rather get a PF or SG. Preferably a PF.


I'm really not suggesting what we might be sending out, I haven't been able to figure that one out yet, But without looking at Numbers, I think Dixon and Outlaw might do it financially, maybe we get a pick back as if we get him he's in the same situation as Joel, a Free agent with no bird rights.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Todd said:


> Trade everyone, this team sure isn't gettin it done!


I think this is the right idea, if we can swing a 15 player trade with Detroit or San Antonio we would be a better team. 

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> I think the organization is targeting Vladamir Radmanovic...
> 
> #1 A Nash Quote was recntly circulaed saying Nash "Idealy we would trade a SF for a sharp shooting SF
> 
> ...



its he nates type of player?

is he a pure sf or is he a sf/pf?

vlad and viktor are a nice combo so would it be miles or rubin? 

miles rad viktor or rad viktor rubin? 
ship out rubin and dixon or smith for rad 
if we could get vet or young pf that is burried at the end of the bench that would be good if we didnt give of our lotto pick. maybe miles and theo for a pf while we could draft alridge or bargnani that would give us

blake telfiar jack 
monia webster smith/dixon 
vlad viktor outlaw 
zbo (pf or pf/c) 
Joel (if resigned) (pf/c) HA 

and we would have a roster spot for our first draft pick be it bargnani laradge ( we need am impact player)

then if joel walk maybe we can get a free agent or the Pf/c could start, HA is progressing nicely but isnt there yet but he is getting there. 

I like the idea of vlad beign on our team and they could use rubins kobistopper defense

theo would do better on the least coast than he does here how about we trade for CV from the raptors?

how about outlaw and the detroit pick or rubin to tornato for charlie v or charlie v and filler?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I think the organization is targeting Vladamir Radmanovic...
> 
> #1 A Nash Quote was recntly circulaed saying Nash "Idealy we would trade a SF for a sharp shooting SF
> 
> ...


I think your onto something here....

Before the game I noticed Pritchard and assistant Dean Demopolis were schmoozing Vladimir quite a bit.....and it seemed like they were sitting on the press box talking for what seemed to be around 20-30 minutes.....I'm wondering if Nate and Dean were really high on Vladimir and are trying to get Nash to bring him to town.....He would definitely give us great shooting and a good backup for Zach....Vladi just turned 25 so he wouldn't necessarily go against the whole youth movement idea....His minutes are also down under his new coach and he has reportedly been unhappy about playing in Seattle due to his minutes......I'm sure he'd be happy to play in Portland for his old coaches.....Personally, I'd love to get a guy like Radmanovich....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Radmonovich would probably start at SF here. He is more of a SF then a PF but can play both. That would be an interesting trade, I like Radmonovich, but unfortunately I think it would probably be one sided for the Blazers if they pulled it off, so thats why I don't see it happening, unless, Rick Sund is really that bad of a GM.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I think the organization is targeting Vladamir Radmanovic...
> 
> #1 A Nash Quote was recntly circulaed saying Nash "Idealy we would trade a SF for a sharp shooting SF
> 
> ...


Vlad also loses his bird rights (at least, full BR's) if he's traded this year. And, iirc, he has to ok the trade.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Radmonovich would probably start at SF here. He is more of a SF then a PF but can play both.


Until Darius Miles comes back. No way would/should "The Radman" start over Darius, in my opinion. I think it makes more sense to have him coming off of the bench for either Zach or Darius, whichever needed to come out first.




hasoos said:


> That would be an interesting trade, I like Radmonovich, but unfortunately I think it would probably be one sided for the Blazers if they pulled it off, so thats why I don't see it happening, unless, Rick Sund is really that bad of a GM.


After looking at the trade checker, I don't see any deals that really make too much sense (without being too lopsided or really big and messy), either. That said, I'm sure there's a deal that makes sense... I'm just not seein' it right now. Unless, of course, they wanted to trade Radman for Dixon! :biggrin:

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I don't see Nash as willing to give up too much for the guy, seeing as how he'd be a FA at the end of the year and we wouldn't even receive his Bird Rights (I think, but I'm probably mistaken) if we did, in fact, receive him in a trade. So giving up a guy like Dixon (and, say, a future second round pick or something of the like) makes a lot of sense from our perspective, but I'm not sure that the Sonics would even want Dixon. Without involving a bunch of other players, from either side, this is, realistically, the only option. I mean, Nash isn't, in my opinion, going to part with numerous young players (like Outlaw, Monia, Khryapa, Webster, Telfair, Jack, Ha, etc,) to get a hold of Radman and Seattle isn't going to want to take on Ratliff or Patterson in order to accomodate him (especially when you consider that we're a divisional rival), so... :whoknows:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I know what you are saying with Miles, I was making the assumption Miles will not be back for a while because of his surgery yesterday. I have heard it will be short, but I tend to make my assumptions for the worst condition, which would be Miles out for most or all of this year.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I know what you are saying with Miles, I was making the assumption Miles will not be back for a while because of his surgery yesterday. I have heard it will be short, but I tend to make my assumptions for the worst condition, which would be Miles out for most or all of this year.


Oh, for sure... after I posted that I realized that seemed to be what you were implying. And I totally agree with you here.

But, yeah, I just don't see a deal happening, 'cause the Sonics probably don't want to help us out any more [see: McMillan, Nate :biggrin:] and/or they probably don't really want/need Dixon.

However, if they want to give us Radman for Dixon, I definitely wouldn't mind that deal. Nothing against Dixon, but we have other guys that could fill any void that his departure created (not to mention that the guys getting his minutes after his departure all have a lot upside) and we need another big man, badly. Though I tend to believe that we're more in need of a tough rebounding type of big man, one that can absolutely shoot the lights out, like Radman, would also be a big-time boost for this club. I've thought for some time now that we'd be a whole lot, as a team, if we had a big guy (either a PF or a C) that has serious 3-pt. range (for instance, Radmanovich and, say, Lafrentz and Croshere [contracts aside]). This would allow Zach and Darius to have a lot more room to work with in the post, in my opinion.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> I think this is the right idea, if we can swing a 15 player trade with Detroit or San Antonio we would be a better team.
> 
> barfo


No, both of those teams are to old.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> Vlad also loses his bird rights (at least, full BR's) if he's traded this year. And, iirc, he has to ok the trade.


That is probably why they were smoozing him before the game. 

How does he feel about playing time? 

Would he resign if we were to get him? 

Does he like Nate as coach? etc. 

I like this idea very much.

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> That is probably why they were smoozing him before the game.
> 
> How does he feel about playing time?
> 
> ...


They'd talk to him IN public about stuff that's considered tampering, and run the risk of getting a decent to huge fine just for Radmanovic? Me thinks not. Better yet, me hopes not.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

He might start at SF, but only till Miles comes back...He's not a SF just a PF that can hit the 3.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

No idea about trades per se. Rice isn't real reliable, but, it is also true that he usually gives some notice in advance of a trade.

Looking at this season so far, it appears pretty clear to me that with Nate as coach, it will not work long term to build around Zach. He doesn't seem to want to put in enough work at defense and more importantly on rebounding. Even with a solid rebounder like Joel, the Blazers are getting killed on the boards. Perhaps it is all due to his knee injury, but I suspect it is more attitude. There also is the idea that while he is something of an offensive threat, and while he is starting to pass when double teamed, his heart isn't in to sharing. So, to me Zach is only some help on offense and a defensive liability. Others have written that having both Zach and Darius in the line-up seems to exacerabate negative issues with both. Of the two, I would be for trading away Zach. However, it doesn't seem likely that Zach would be involved in a trade until at least summer, unless it were some multi-player complex trade.

Given comments recently in the paper and the glut of SF, it also seems most likely that the trade would be a SF for a shooter. I wonder if it might involve Flip Murry?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> They'd talk to him IN public about stuff that's considered tampering, and run the risk of getting a decent to huge fine just for Radmanovic? Me thinks not. Better yet, me hopes not.


If the Sonics WANT to trade him, I would imagine they could let the Blazers talk to him and potentially convince him.

But why would Portland want him, unless they can move a contract? I don't think that they'll be able to retain him after this year, considering they'll want to throw their full MLE at Joel.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

they were just having a friendly chat


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: After doing some reading, I am not so sure that the forward they were talking about might not be Radmonovich, but might be Rashard Lewis himself. From what I have read, he has been vocally displeased about the direction of the team, the coaching, and said he will not renew his contract with Seattle when it comes up unless the direction of the team changes. Now that being said

Seattle sends:
Rashard Lewis
6-10 SF from Alief Elsik (HS)
21.1 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.7 minutes

Portland Sends:
Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
18.2 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.5 minutes
Juan Dixon
6-3 PG from Maryland
9.6 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 21.4 minutes

Successful Scenario
Trade ID 2735727

Can you tell I am bored at work yet? 
:clown:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rashard Lewis would be an awesome acquisition. I don't know what the likelyhood of him coming here is, but if he liked playing under Nate, he might be willing to come here.

Think of how much Lewis would spread the floor along with Webster... 

Damn, hasoos. Now you've got me wishing.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah either one would be awesome really


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Exactly what I was thinking once I started to think about it. Nates most successful team was built much as you talk about how the Blazer team would be if this trade went down. If you think about it, with Joel being a better player then Jerome James, and Zach being a better scorer then Reggie Evans, and the outside shooting that would be present, maybe for the first time in the last few years, the inside scoring game would open up for Zach and Joel, and relieve a little bit of pressure on the Blazers offensive scheme.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Exactly what I was thinking once I started to think about it. Nates most successful team was built much as you talk about how the Blazer team would be if this trade went down. If you think about it, with Joel being a better player then Jerome James, and Zach being a better scorer then Reggie Evans, and the outside shooting that would be present, maybe for the first time in the last few years, the inside scoring game would open up for Zach and Joel, and relieve a little bit of pressure on the Blazers offensive scheme.


Exactly. I just don't know who they'd be willing to take for Lewis.

Miles, Jack and Smith?

The only way I could see a trade happening is if he outright demands to be traded and the Sonics get desperate. Who knows.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Remember we have some extraneous "#1's" to trade too. :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

This may be totally unconnected ... but maybe not. People are talking about Radmonovich (did I spell that right?). Well, for the last few years Vlad has danced the role of the Grandfather in the Pacific Northwest Ballet production of The Nutcracker, but just announced he won't after this year. No reason given. 
Could he be thinking he'll be in another city next year?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

crandc said:


> This may be totally unconnected ... but maybe not. People are talking about Radmonovich (did I spell that right?). Well, for the last few years Vlad has danced the role of the Grandfather in the Pacific Northwest Ballet production of The Nutcracker, but just announced he won't after this year. No reason given.
> Could he be thinking he'll be in another city next year?


Is this some kind of metaphore or did Vlade literally dance in the Nutcracker?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

barfo said:


> I think this is the right idea, if we can swing a 15 player trade with Detroit or San Antonio we would be a better team.
> 
> barfo



Exactly :cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

5 more days!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> They'd talk to him IN public about stuff that's considered tampering, and run the risk of getting a decent to huge fine just for Radmanovic? Me thinks not. Better yet, me hopes not.


Just because they were talking doesn't mean that they were tampering....They were probably talking about anything, not about whether or not he was coming to Portland or not....Probably just gettin in good with him in case something happens in the future....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just because they were talking doesn't mean that they were tampering....They were probably talking about anything, not about whether or not he was coming to Portland or not....Probably just gettin in good with him in case something happens in the future....


if you had read what was implied, it implied that they were doing what is considered tampering. you can't talk to another teams player (or about him) and say anything about what you could or would offer him or if he'd agree to stay or not.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> if you had read what was implied, it implied that they were doing what is considered tampering. you can't talk to another teams player (or about him) and say anything about what you could or would offer him or if he'd agree to stay or not.


I was the one who said they were talking originally.....Just because they were talking doesn't mean they were discussing anything that had to do with him coming to Portland or what would happen if he came here....They were probably just talking about normal things and schmoozing a little bit (schmoozing could be about anything)...Most likely not breaking any rules....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> 5 more days!


Until... ?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I was the one who said they were talking originally.....Just because they were talking doesn't mean they were discussing anything that had to do with him coming to Portland or what would happen if he came here....They were probably just talking about normal things and schmoozing a little bit (schmoozing could be about anything)...Most likely not breaking any rules....


and you'll notice that I was referencing a post that gatorpops said, not you. So you don't need to get all defensive about it.
link seen here


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

5 days till the 21st when rad can be traded


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland maybe wouldn't be interested in getting Radman for more than this year anyway. They IMO will be targetting a PF in the draft anyway, so creating a logjam wouldn't be in their best interest. Getting a guy who can help out for this year might be though.

Radman only makes 3.5 mil...Outlaw and Dixon works almost perfectly, ironically so does Blake and Dixon.

Seems to me that Seattle was running Flip Murry as their backup PG.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Seems to me that Seattle was running Flip Murry as their backup PG.


They have actually used Matteen Cleaves a fair amount this year.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

hasoos said:


> After doing some reading, I am not so sure that the forward they were talking about might not be Radmonovich, but might be Rashard Lewis himself. From what I have read, *he has been vocally displeased about the direction of the team, the coaching, and said he will not renew his contract with Seattle when it comes up unless the direction of the team changes*. Now that being said


wait...WHAT? What is your source? I haven't heard this & I follow the Sonics very closely. I have never heard him say he is not pleased with the direction the team is going....he thinks they need to get better defensively, but that's a no brainer because they are one of the worst defensive teams in NBA history right now, :laugh:, but he's never said the _direction_ of the organization is what he is unhappy with. 

With the coaching thing; he was one of the guys that ENDORSED Bob Weiss, (which I wish he & Ray hadn't done :curse:.) He did say, during the playoffs when LeBron was telling the media he wanted Nate McMillan to be his coach, that Nate was his coach & he would consider opting out of his contract if Nate didn't come back, & Nate didn't come back, but it's not like the Sonics didn't want him back, they just couldn't afford to go into a bidding war with Paul Allen....4yr/$18 mil is pretty good coaching money, for a franchise that pleads poverty every couple of weeks. & Nate supposedly wanted a new challenge, so bad luck there I guess for the Sonics & Rashard. 

He never said he wouldn't renew his contract; what happened is he passed Dale Ellis on the "all-time 3's list" in Sonics history, into 2nd behind only GP, which got the media wondering if he would stay with the Sonics or opt out, etc. & the media (in particular Frank Hughes, the News Tribune Sonics loyalist), picked Lewis' brain on whether he would exercise his player option in '07. Rashard reluctantly said most likely, but he's not 100% sure yet. He also said he would love to pass GP & set other records on the Sonics "all-time" list & that he can see himself spending his entire career in Seattle.

That 7 yr/$60 mil contract (+ incentives to make it go to $69) had that option put into it so when Rashard reached an all-star level, he could opt out before the 7 years was up, to get paid what he was worth. It's a really fair contract on both sides, & it gives him the option to get the "max" money or however much the market dictates, now that he is a consistent player & at an "all-star" level. 

& on the Sonics pregame show that David Locke runs on Sports Radio 950 KJR, before the homegame against Cleveland, Rashard was the guest & Locke was asking him how he could leave $21 mil on the table, & Rashard said he wasn't sure if he'd opt out because Luke & Nick's contracts are up in 07 & he wants to make sure those guys get paid, not just one guy (meaning himself). So if that's true & he doesn't opt out, he's a really good teammate & very loyal to the Sonics, or if it isn't, he wants more money & doesn't care where he plays as long as he gets it. So we'll see....but I have never heard him say he wants to leave.
============================

now about Radman, I wouldn't mind trading him, though I would miss the 3 pt shooting. The Sonics have too many PF's & not enough PT for them all. It was evident last night against the Blazers. If Nick isn't starting at the 5, Radman, Nick or Danny get minutes taken away, & Radman was the guy that didn't get minutes last night, & I don't believe Danny even played in the 2nd half. The team is high on Nick & think he is the PF of the future so they are going to give him minutes over Radman, Reggie is a hardworker & has to start to be effective, & Danny is our inside defensive presense, the "toughness" on the team. 

There is a problem though: he can veto any trade, & any trade that he potentially approves, he'll lose his bird rights. 

Apparently the Nets contacted his agent, but his agent said that the Nets aren't under the cap & can't resign him, so they are looking for a team that is under the cap that can resign him next season. & the guy, (who is a bench player,) turned down $42 mil, *for-coming-off-the-bench*:eek8: .....he'll be demanding a lot next season.

I'm hoping the Sonics find something because I don't think I can watch Flip Murray play PG much longer, the guy drives me nuts. Mateen did play a little for us & did fairly well, but he's not the answer. A solid starting center would be nice too, because Vitaly starting consistently won't work much longer. No to any SF's or PF's---we need a guard & center.

also, the Sonics were interested in Juan Dixon in the offseason, but I see him as another Flip Murray, only even more streaky, so I don't want him....unless he can play some PG & is unselfish, then maybe....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> and you'll notice that I was referencing a post that gatorpops said, not you. So you don't need to get all defensive about it.
> link seen here


I wasn't getting defensive about it....I was just confused about what you were talking about....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I wasn't getting defensive about it....I was just confused about what you were talking about....


try reading the whole post, junior.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

myELFboy said:


> wait...WHAT? What is your source? I haven't heard this & I follow the Sonics very closely. I have never heard him say he is not pleased with the direction the team is going....he thinks they need to get better defensively, but that's a no brainer because they are one of the worst defensive teams in NBA history right now, :laugh:, but he's never said the _direction_ of the organization is what he is unhappy with.
> 
> With the coaching thing; he was one of the guys that ENDORSED Bob Weiss, (which I wish he & Ray hadn't done :curse:.) He did say, during the playoffs when LeBron was telling the media he wanted Nate McMillan to be his coach, that Nate was his coach & he would consider opting out of his contract if Nate didn't come back, & Nate didn't come back, but it's not like the Sonics didn't want him back, they just couldn't afford to go into a bidding war with Paul Allen....4yr/$18 mil is pretty good coaching money, for a franchise that pleads poverty every couple of weeks. & Nate supposedly wanted a new challenge, so bad luck there I guess for the Sonics & Rashard.
> 
> ...


Say whatever you want, but it was on TV about a week ago. Why do you think teams like NY are pursuing him? Because he is having a great time and doesn't want to go anywhere? No. They are inquiring because he voiced his displeasure on TV. Teams usually don't start pursuing a high caliber player unless they know there is a good chance they can actually pry them away from the franchise in question, because if both sides are happy with the relationship, the chances of such a player being moved are minmal at best.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> try reading the whole post, junior.


Gotcha, :wink: , senior.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Say whatever you want, but it was on TV about a week ago. Why do you think teams like NY are pursuing him?


NY is almost always on the verge of trading for everyone. That NY media would indicate that the Knicks are interested in Lewis is irrelevant... he's a good player, so of COURSE they're interested in him.

I follow the Sonics pretty closely living here in Seattle and I can't recall Lewis complaining about the team or its direction in some time. Not that I might not have missed something, but there's no chatter about it on sports radio or in the papers that I've seen.

Ed O.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> if paul pierce came to portland, i think we would see an imediate change. a lineup of telfair,pierce,webster/miles,zach and pryz would be awsome. takes a ton of pressure off of zach and miles by making miles a 3rd option instead of the 2nd, and gives us a good 2 man game with zach and pierce. also opens the lane for telfair and pryz for dumpoffs. i think we become at least 8th seed with this trade, and with a few moves we could be a 4th or 5th seed, while still keeping a young team intact with cheap contracts.


that would never happen in a million years. if you guys trade for pierce you would to give up one of your best players. and im not even sure of who that is because zach is so inconsistent. and the rest of the team is young inexperienced players.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Say whatever you want, but it was on TV about a week ago. Why do you think teams like NY are pursuing him? Because he is having a great time and doesn't want to go anywhere? No. They are inquiring because he voiced his displeasure on TV. Teams usually don't start pursuing a high caliber player unless they know there is a good chance they can actually pry them away from the franchise in question, because if both sides are happy with the relationship, the chances of such a player being moved are minmal at best.


on TV? A direct quote from his mouth? He _did_ say he isn't getting enough touches; in the Houston loss he had only 12 shot attempts, where as Ray had 27. & Weiss & Ray agreed that he needed more touches & we saw what happened when Rashard gets hot at the Blazer game. If Rashard had spoken out about being unhappy & wanting to leave, it would've been in the Seattle Times, PI, & News Tribune; Percy Allen & Frank Hughes, the writers that follow the Sonics & that's all they write about, would have written this. The Sonics blog sonicscentral.com would've posted this, if Rashard was really voicing displeasure to the media, & if people in NY were seeing this, I'm sure Seattle fans would be too. Vlad is the guy that always voices his displeasure, & anything he says, Hughes is always all over it. & that's our guy off the bench....if Rashard, the all-star said anything, it would be all over Seattle media. 

& NY & Thomas is always seeking for other teams good players; they are always trying to unload their trash & mistakes on other teams, that's nothing new. They are involved in all kinds of rumors, & the fact that ESPN.com's Marc Stein reported it, I don't think it's very credible. Particularly when NY media & fans think the Sonics would take Nate Robinson & Penny Hardaway in a trade to clear cap space....the Sonics have plenty of cap space.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

No metaphor, SheedSoNasty. He did dance in the Nutcracker.

In Europe, especially Russia, it is not unusual for boys as well as girls to have dance classes, and many athletes find that dance training improves balance and coordination (Stephon Marbury took ballet, as did Chamique Holdsclaw). 

When Tony LaRussa managed the Oakland A's, he was involved with Oakland Ballet (one of his daughters was later a member of the company) and several A's players danced in small roles.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

crandc said:


> No metaphor, SheedSoNasty. He did dance in the Nutcracker.
> 
> In Europe, especially Russia, it is not unusual for boys as well as girls to have dance classes, and many athletes find that dance training improves balance and coordination (Stephon Marbury took ballet, as did Chamique Holdsclaw).
> 
> When Tony LaRussa managed the Oakland A's, he was involved with Oakland Ballet (one of his daughters was later a member of the company) and several A's players danced in small roles.


I guess you really do learn something new every day.

Thanks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't think Lewis makes much sense. Why would Seattle help us add such a important part to our team? If they traded him, which I'm not saying they are, but if they do I'd think it'd be to another division if not the Eastern conference.


----------

